
Chocolate consumption lowers miscarriage risk by 19% - chao_naut
https://obgyn.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1111/j.1471-0528.2006.01193.x
======
chao_naut
I never knew where so many studies on miscarriage and their external factors.
And of cause there is always the question of correlation versus causation.

